# Does your Chi ever sleep on it's back?



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have noticed that AJ loves to sleep on his back with his legs up in the air, I think it's hilarious because he always sleeps under the duvet, and when I lift up the covers there he is on his back with his little chicken legs pointing up.

My other dogs, do not do this..do yours?


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Yeah lola does bless her she looks soo cute.. Bonnie my Scottie sleeps like it too!!


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Infact my signature picci is of her on her back she had just woken up!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

The pic in my siggy is of pixie sleeping on her back. She always does it. So sweet x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

My Pip does sometimes, but Roo never. Roo always sleeps curled in a ball for the most part. I think maybe because she has so little hair and is always cold, even under the covers it seems! I agree, though, it's super cute when they sleep on their backs.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes! Look heres my proof  lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

hee hee! That made me smile!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Sometimes they do it if snoozin during the day.
In bed under the covers they are on their sides with legs stretched out, if you can picture it. ha!
They also curl into a wee ball.
I think it's so cute when they sleep on their backs, airing themsleves. LOL x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I posted this one a while back of Darla gettin ready for her afternon snooze.
Not very ladylike LOL


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have noticed mine are doing it more now that it is hot. I have never seen Lexxi or Tico do it, but the other 4 do.

Billy does it the most.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Cheeky, that pic is adorable x


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Sleeping is an art and I live with a bunch of Picaso's

On their back









On each other's back









Standing up









Upside down


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Zoey and Layla do it quite alot, Jet useed to do it when he was a puppy but he stopped doing it. Roxy hasnt really ever done it.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Darla's pic reminds me of a "Playdog" centerfold. hahahahahah
My boxer winston sleeps on his back all the time and it looks sooo hilarious. I will try to find a pic to post. He's not neutered so its even funnier.  And his floppy boxer lips flop backward and its verrry funny. Leila curls up to sleep and buries her face from nose down into her bed. Always watching though.lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's my back sleeper. :lol: 

Chance this morning. 

Me stretchin' me wegs so day will growz!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww Chance! Yous iz da cutest!! We wuv your stretchee sweepy self!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Marley always sleeps on his back.... LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Awww Chance! Yous iz da cutest!! We wuv your stretchee sweepy self!


Tank you Paula! We wub you guys too!  :daisy:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww chance is so cute! How old is he?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> awww chance is so cute! How old is he?


Thank you!!  He is 2 years, and 9 months old. Will be 3 in September.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

he looks so small  how big is the little cutie?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Him iz a wittle bitty boy. He weighs about 4/4.5 lbs. That's why I always try to tell people that 4 lbs. is still very very small.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy sleeps mostly on her back.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

If Jake is on his own he sleeps stretched out or curled up, on the bed its on his side, curled up or on his back with legs flopped out. 

If on the sofa with me its again, curled up, stretched out on his side or on his back...


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Maverick sleeps on his back a lot but Harley is always curled up in a ball usually under blankets!


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Tinkerbell dose it sometimes


----------

